# Ello!



## shoegal12087 (Aug 30, 2008)

Hello everyone!

I'm new to Specktra.  My name is Erin.  I recognize a lot of you form the myspace groups and youtube...See you guys around!

-Erin


----------



## TDoll (Aug 30, 2008)

Hey Erin! Welcome to Specktra!


----------



## clwkerric (Aug 31, 2008)

Welcome to the site!


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 31, 2008)

welcome


----------



## nunu (Aug 31, 2008)

hello!


----------



## Juneplum (Aug 31, 2008)




----------



## lawrawr (Aug 31, 2008)

Welcome! I'm new too!


----------



## PollyRhythm (Aug 31, 2008)

Ello Ello! I hope you have as much fun here as I do.


----------



## MzzRach (Aug 31, 2008)




----------



## melliquor (Aug 31, 2008)

Welcome.


----------



## coachkitten (Sep 1, 2008)

Hi Erin and welcome to Specktra!


----------



## kimmy (Sep 2, 2008)

welcome to specktra, erin!


----------



## Sanayhs (Sep 3, 2008)

Erin!


----------

